# Drop Checker



## L_Plates (4 May 2011)

Hello just got a drop checker and was wondering how to use it properly as there are no instructions.

I know i add 5 drop of the solution but then do i add some tank water ?

Cheers
LP


----------



## nayr88 (5 May 2011)

Hello mate

Just use 4dk water, not tank water.

I add my 4dk water to fill JUST over half.


----------



## ceg4048 (5 May 2011)

Please click here=> CO2 MEASUREMENT USING A DROP CHECKER

Cheers,


----------



## L_Plates (5 May 2011)

This is the one i got, http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/ae-desi ... -1231.html

Think the solution is different ? And it says tank water.

Am i best to get different solution ?

Cheers
LP


----------



## L_Plates (5 May 2011)

I decided i best get some of this, http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/ae-desi ... -2425.html

Reviews and opinions seem to aim at this being the best option.

Cheers LP


----------



## Morgan Freeman (5 May 2011)

That's what I use.


----------

